# Anyone using Izotope Neutron?



## mwarsell (Mar 18, 2017)

...and has it helped with the mixes? Also, I get the feeling it is mostly geared towards a regular drums + vox + guitar + bass + synth -setup. Is this correct?


----------



## nulautre (Mar 18, 2017)

Daniel James did a demo video on it:  

I haven't given it a try yet as i was waiting until i got a beefier computer (i've read it's a bit of a cpu hog)


----------



## muk (Mar 18, 2017)

Don't have it, but I was interested in it when it came out, so I followed the reception it got. It has some neat features, namely the linking of instances. The track assistant, however, seems to be hit and miss. It looks like it doesn't really suggest individual corrections based on analysis of the tracks. The analysis seems to comprise only the identification of the instrument. Once that's done it seems to simply load a generic preset for that instrument. Have a look here:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/izotope-neutron.56352/page-8

So maybe the track assistant should not be the main feature you buy it for. But if its other features interest you enough it might be worth it. I couldn't find many opinions on how good it is at other stuff than the regular drum, vox etc. you mention. Would be interested to hear some opinions on that as well.


----------



## karelpsota (Mar 18, 2017)

I only use the dynamic EQ because its much lighter on the CPU than Ozone's one.

The masking feature was cool, but it doesn't do the trick for me.


----------



## ghobii (Mar 19, 2017)

I actually won a copy The track assistant is spotty at best. I occasionally run it on a bus, as it will sometimes find some frequencies that need cutting - like some low-mids mud, or midrange honkinesss. Mostly I tend to use it as a channel strip as the EQ and compressors are all very clean sounding. The one thing I really love about it is the multi-band transient shaper.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 19, 2017)

It is a great tool and it founds its way in many productions here. Sometimes just on an occasional instrument to add a certain flavor and sometimes used in the complete mix process. I used the track assistant in the beginning quite often, but nowadays almost never.
Regarding cpu. It was quite heavy in the first release, but after an update it seems smoother, but maybe that is also that I use it myself more effectively.


----------



## ryst (Mar 20, 2017)

mwarsell said:


> ..Also, I get the feeling it is mostly geared towards a regular drums + vox + guitar + bass + synth -setup. Is this correct?



Absolutely not. I use it as a channel strip or just individual modules...on anything. 2 comps, an eq, transient designer, exciter, and limiter can all come in handy in any of my sessions. The masking feature and track assistant don't get much use here. But it's a nice update from Alloy...although I love Alloy's transient designer way more than Neutron's. I wish they would have used the same algo in Neutron.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 20, 2017)

I've started using it for the frequency masking feature.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 20, 2017)

I have Neutron Advanced as a part of the izotope bundle.
The EQ module of Neutron (advanced) has become my favorite (non coloring) EQ.

On the other hand, I don't use Neutron (i.e. the "whole" Neutron) that often, allthough the masking feature is well done.


----------



## JT (Mar 20, 2017)

I downloaded the Neutron demo over the weekend, so I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but for the most part, I'm loving it. I've been using the stock Logic plugins up to now, and this is in a different league. 

As others have said, the track assistant isn't what it claims to be. I'm working on a new age track, I've recorded a celtic harp. Running the track assistant on the harp, I get mixed results. It's worth listening to the spots it's identified, but I don't always agree with what it suggests to do. I would like to see a longer sample analyzed by the track assistant. 5" to 10" doesn't necessarily capture essence of the track. There were times I intentionally ran the track assistant over a spot where there were some muddy low mids, sometimes it made the correct cut, other times it boosted that frequency. For me, it's definitely a starting point. 

But I love the dynamic EQ. I found a perfect use for that right away. And the 3 band compressor is going to allow me to do some fine tuning that I couldn't do before. I'm pretty sure I'm going to pick this up while it's on sale this month.


----------



## URL (Mar 22, 2017)

Neutron is more usable then "any" room software correction.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 22, 2017)

URL said:


> Neutron is more usable then "any" room software correction.


What do you mean by "room software"?


----------



## URL (Mar 22, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> What do you mean by "room software"?



I wrote a little backwards.
*Neutron Track Assistant works **fantastic well.*
*or*
Room Correction
http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/room-correction-software


----------

